# Need a 8500K - 8800K bulb PC linear connector



## carpediem212 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know where I could find a straight pin PC in the temperature of 8500K-8800K. It is for a fish display tank I've got. 

Your help is appreciated.

Thanks,
George


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

What's the wattage needed?

Quick google search found bulbs at the following, in no particular order and no endorsement of any of the suppliers.

http://www.aquacon.com/powercompactbulbs.html

http://www.hellolights.com/55watts.html

http://www.seaquestmarine.com/product_cslpc_8800.htm


----------



## carpediem212 (Nov 15, 2004)

I need a 96w and two 55w PC


----------

